
Google Earth’s Incredible 3D Imagery, Explained [video] - whoisnnamdi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suo_aUTUpps
======
sidcool
This is pretty incredible engineering feat. Something so simple we use has so
much underlying efforts and complexity.

